# Stradic Ci4 durability?



## Perro (Aug 25, 2011)

Well it seems that the stradic Ci4 is a common favourite within the kayak fishing community, but i don't want to go out and buy a reel as expensive as that and have it stiffen up on me from the occasional splash of my paddle. So what do you think of the stradic? It seems to put up with the salt well enough or no one here would use it. Will the watertight drag and thorough maintenance after use be enough to protect it from the salt? Looking at the 2500 to suit my pflueger trion 2-4kg, so please leave your thoughts.


----------



## philhaz (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi
I ve been using a Ci4 for about 12 months out of a Hobie. I had it serviced yesterday and the tech said it was in great condition and was impressed with the build. I always have a spray bottle in the car and wash my reels with a mist as soon as I am out of the water.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## hulmy (Jul 4, 2010)

Same as Peter, I love 2500. Cast all day, great pulling power. Worth very cent.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Have two in the 1000 category. One for 14 months. The oldest one has been dunked. Self service with regular oil and spray down with warm water after use. My second reel is about 6 months old. Both reels are identical in feel and in use. Love em! Suggest that you follow the maintenance instructions. That said there are several excellent brands of reels on the market.
For more pulling power a 2500 would be the go but the 1000s are excellent for 90% of my estuary work and bream comps.

cheers


----------



## Perro (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for your opinions. Definately sounds like the way to go


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Doubt that you will be disappointed.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

robsea said:


> Self service with regular oil and spray down with warm water after use.


Great advise and get it professionally serviced once a year or so and you'll get many years of use out of it.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hey pero

i have one and i luv it. i luv it so much i read the bit of guff that came with it. it said something about the carbon fibre molecules being metallurgically changed in C i $ which apparently alters the carbon fibre and makes it lighter and more rust and wear resistant.

dont know much about it as it was double dutch to me but sounded pretty space age. anyway, very happy with it.


----------



## Perro (Aug 25, 2011)

grinner said:


> it said something about the carbon fibre molecules being metallurgically changed in C i $ which apparently alters the carbon fibre and makes it lighter and more rust and wear resistant.
> 
> dont know much about it as it was double dutch to me but sounded pretty space age. anyway, very happy with it.


Anything that uses the word metallurgically must be good ;-)


----------



## seajay69 (Nov 28, 2010)

My 3000 was very good until it disappeared over the side of the boat at Coffs Harbour earlier this year,flew through the air real well until it landed and left a great bubble trail.Lesson learnt,dont put rod down after casting a lure to wipe hands.Sinced replaced with same reel and all good.All the best regards Carl.


----------



## Perro (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for all your advice. I ended up getting the 2500  And Carl I hope i'm lucky enough to never have that happen to me ;-)


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice purchase. It's a great reel and you won't regret it.


----------

